# Connexion airport mais je dois taper ma clé wep à chaque fois....



## scoune (23 Juin 2008)

Comme dit dans le titre, je me connecte via le airport intégré à mon ordi (les derniers imacs) que j'ai depuis peu.
Mais dès que j'éteind l'ordi ou même lorsque l'ordi n'est pas utilisé de quelques minutes, safari se déconnecte et je dois à chaque connexion retaper ma clé wep.

Devrais-je opter pour une connexion avec une clé ou aurais-je le même problème?

Merci d'avance de votre aide!!


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juin 2008)

Tu coches la case : "enregistrer dans le trousseau" à chaque fois que tu tapes le mot de passe ? 


			
				scoune a dit:
			
		

> Devrais-je opter pour une connexion avec une clé...


Tu veux dire quoi exactement ?


----------



## scoune (23 Juin 2008)

Oui biensur je coche la case à chaque fois!

Lorsque je parle de clé, je voulais parlé d'une connexion sans fil à l'aide d'un modem (je ne me trompe pas de terme j'espère)


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juin 2008)

Tu n'est pas déjà connecté sans fil entre ton mac et ton modem ?


----------



## scoune (23 Juin 2008)

Je suis connectée à la livebox avec l'airport intégré à mon ordi... mais je sais que je peux être connecté aussi par une clé usb qu'on appelle aussi modem chez apple, non?


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juin 2008)

Je crois que tu parles d'une clé wifi, non ?Sinon, tu aurais un lien s'il te plait, pour me montrer de quoi tu parles ?


----------



## scoune (23 Juin 2008)

Oui exacte je parle d'une clé wifi, mais sur apple il appelle ca "modem", voici un lien pour te montrer de quoi je parle.

quand j'ai acheté mon imac cette semaine, j'avais cette option, je pouvais prendre un modem de ce style pour 50 euros :  Apple USB Modem w/ Free Shipping en vente sur eBay.fr (fin le 29-Juin-08 19:06:21 Paris)


----------



## Arlequin (23 Juin 2008)

scoune a dit:


> Oui exacte je parle d'une clé wifi, mais sur apple il appelle ca "modem", voici un lien pour te montrer de quoi je parle.
> 
> quand j'ai acheté mon imac cette semaine, j'avais cette option, je pouvais prendre un modem de ce style pour 50 euros :  Apple USB Modem w/ Free Shipping en vente sur eBay.fr (fin le 29-Juin-08 19:06:21 Paris)



ce n'est pas un clé wifi (terme utilisé sur PC et Mac), mais un modem (terme utilisé sur PC et Mac également)  ! 

pour aller sur le net avec ta ligne classique donc.... rien à voir avec l'adsl....

en gros... comment dire..... ça ne te sers à rien puisque tu as l'adsl via la live box.....


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juin 2008)

Je désolée mais je ne pense pas être assez "calée" pour pouvoir aider, ou alors je n'ai vraiment rien compris... Je ne suis pas encore sûre... :rateau:
Je m'en vais donc, bon chance à toi scoune...


----------



## Arlequin (23 Juin 2008)

il serait peut être judicieux de tenter une réparation du trousseau... utilitaire qui se charge de garder en mémoire tes différents mots de passe


----------



## scoune (23 Juin 2008)

ah ok, je comprend la difference, mais je ne vois toujours pas comment ne pas avoir à retaper ma clé wep à chaque mis en veille.


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

scoune a dit:


> ah ok, je comprend la difference, mais je ne vois toujours pas comment ne pas avoir à retaper ma clé wep à chaque mis en veille.


 
ce n'est effectivement pas normal

raison pour laquelle je te propose d'ouvrir l'utilitaire "trousseau" et de tenter de le réparer

dans la fenêtre de mot de passe wifi, il devrait y avoir une case à cocher pour conserver la clé ! n'est ce pas le cas ? 

à+


----------



## scoune (24 Juin 2008)

Ou puis-je ouvrir l'utilitaire trousseau?


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

scoune a dit:


> Ou puis-je ouvrir l'utilitaire trousseau?


 
via spotlight 

sinon, applications>utilitaire


----------



## scoune (24 Juin 2008)

ok, g trouvé mais que dois-je faire ensuite?


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

scoune a dit:


> ok, g trouvé mais que dois-je faire ensuite?


 
cherche un peu quand même....

y'a pas une aide pour le trousseau ? 

cherche l'option de réparation....


----------



## scoune (24 Juin 2008)

Non aucune aide et j'y comprend rien!

y'a: 
session
micro...ertificates
Système
Racine du système

et au dessous
Tous les éléments
Certificats
Mes certificats
Clés
Notes


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

scoune a dit:


> Non aucune aide et j'y comprend rien!
> 
> y'a:
> session
> ...


 


et en cliquant en haut, dans le menu, sur trousseau ? y'a pas SOS trousseau ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Juin 2008)

Menu Pomme/ Préférences Système / Réseau.

À gauche, tu sélection AirPort, et tu clique sur avancé. Puis sur l'onglet AirPort permis les 8 onglets alignés.

Là, avec le - , tu supprime tous les réseaux que tu ne veut pas. Puis, tu sélectionne le bon réseau, et tu clique sur le petit crayon à droite de + et du -.

Tu rentre ta clef wep un fois de plus ( :rose: ) , tu coche bien la case pour mémoriser, et tu fait ajouter. Tu tu fait Ok à tout, tu ferme le préférence systèmes...


... et avec un peut de chance..... il ne l'oubliera plus. (C'est mon cas, car j'ai eu le même problème, résolu comme ça)


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Menu Pomme/ Préférences Système / Réseau.
> 
> À gauche, tu sélection AirPort, et tu clique sur avancé. Puis sur l'onglet AirPort permis les 8 onglets alignés.
> 
> ...


 
ah ben vi, mais j'étais parti du principe que c'était déjà fait ! bien vu


----------



## scoune (24 Juin 2008)

OK, c'est fiat, je vous dirais si ca fonctionne dès qu'il se mettra en veille


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

scoune a dit:


> OK, c'est fiat, je vous dirais si ca fonctionne dès qu'il se mettra en veille


 
note que tu peux le faire manuellement 

ou le redémarrer.....

à+


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Juin 2008)

scoune a dit:


> OK, c'est fiat, je vous dirais si ca fonctionne dès qu'il se mettra en veille



J'adore cette marque italienne : Ils font tellement de choses


----------



## scoune (24 Juin 2008)

oups... mais fiat j'aime bien aussi, j'ai une Lancia! :rateau:

Ok, je vais le redémarrer mais là j'étais occupée par une recherche c'est pour ça.

Par contre j'ai 3 autres questions! Sur mon pc j'ai pas de problème mais sur le mac j'ai 3 souci:

- Sur un forum ou je vais, lorsque je tape une réponse du mac, ca ne marche pas? Mais du pc oui.
- Sur le site de ma banque, impossible de me connecter à mon compte alors qu'avec mon pc oui.
- Sur ma boite mail impossible de me connecter non plus alors que de mon pc ca marche....

Je suis nulle à ce point où il y a un réglage à faire?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Juin 2008)

- Rien cormpris.
- Essaye donc d'utiliser Firefox pour Mac. Ça tombe bien, la version 3 est .... sans commune mesure avec les versions antérieures.
- Détail de Configuration.


----------



## CRISPEACE (24 Juin 2008)

scoune a dit:


> - Sur un forum ou je vais, lorsque je tape une réponse du mac, ca ne marche pas? Mais du pc oui.
> - Sur le site de ma banque, impossible de me connecter à mon compte alors qu'avec mon pc oui.
> - Sur ma boite mail impossible de me connecter non plus alors que de mon pc ca marche....



Tu as Safari je pense... Il te suffit de te servir de Firefox pour ces sites...  

_Édit : Toasted by Leyry Hynemouth... :rateau: _


----------



## scoune (25 Juin 2008)

Merci de votre aide, je vais faire des recherche sur firebox car je connais pas.

Par contre (désolée de vous embêter encore mais j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi lorsque que j'envoie une photo en dimension originale de mon mac à mon pc, ce dernier le reçoit en petit format.


----------

